# FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE No sound (CMedia CMI9880)



## ExSh00t (Oct 14, 2011)

[cmd=]kldstat[/cmd]


```
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   26 0xc0400000 bf0d38   kernel
 2    1 0xc0ff1000 1c440    snd_hda.ko
 3    2 0xc100e000 57868    sound.ko
 4    1 0xc1066000 7563e4   nvidia.ko
 5    3 0xc17bd000 2fc38    linux.ko
 6    1 0xc4ff1000 8000     linprocfs.ko
 7    1 0xc53a1000 2000     fire_saver.ko
```


[cmd=]cat /dev/sndstat[/cmd]


```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA CMedia CMI9880 PCM #0 Analog> (play) default
```

[cmd=]mixer[/cmd]


```
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  50:50
```

[cmd=]dmesg[/cmd]


```
ad10: 114473MB <Seagate ST3120827AS 3.42> at ata5-master UDMA100 SATA
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: CMedia CMI9880
pcm0: <HDA CMedia CMI9880 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
```

When I go to Sound Preferences (GNOME)/Hardware I dont have any device to choose to configure. Reproductors are integred in Acer AL1751 B Monitor.


----------

